# Do You Read This News?



## tonykapolka

I appreciate the new summary.


----------



## Redbadge

I read it daily. It is a good compilation of all the goings on.


----------



## ThomasBJJ

I also read daily. don't have time to hunt down all the different sites I might want to check.


----------



## Little-paris

I only read this daily here, not facebook or twitter... Please continue the daily, which just summarizes the important things going on for me....


----------



## pat512

I absolutely read it daily. Even though I don't play either of the Big Two at the moment and skim those sections, I love the general roundup, and pointers to smaller games I might otherwise not run across.


----------



## hbarsquared

I read it almost daily.  Not everything single note is of interest to me, but I'm sure every tidbit is useful to someone.  I appreciate the summary, the easily accessible links, and even the discoveries of new websites or companies I haven't heard of before!

It's super useful, and practically defines ENWorld, to me.  Please keep it!


----------



## PieAndDragon

I read this most days, the DnD news, RPG general, Pathfinder and sometimes the other stuff too


----------



## tmanbeaubien

tonykapolka said:


> I appreciate the new summary.




Ditto! The front page is great for just that reason and I highly appreciate it!

TMan


----------



## stevenjf

I read this almost daily.  Great summary of whats going on.


----------



## direhippo

It's one of my favorite aspects of the site. The congealing of RPG news all around the interwebs with my irish coffee is what makes my morning.


----------



## EricNoah

I read today's EN World news & D&D news. I feel like this is the only place at EN World where you can sustain some kind of narrative of whatever the scope of EN World is to be. On the other hand, each day's worth of news does sort of lose value the moment the next day arrives.   So I can see the dilemma.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody

I read this page daily. This site is one of the rare places that all the great gaming news is in one place--no looking through forums, checking multiple sites etc. I appreciate the hard work you do to post this info and I check back in several times a day hoping the day's update was posted.


----------



## ladyofdragons

I read at least 3 days a week.  I haven't found another good summary of gaming out there that compares.


----------



## Jared Espley

It's the best resource for RPG news on the web. I read it daily if I can.


----------



## Kannik

I read it every weekday as pretty much my only spot of news amongst the RPG/TT world, be it D&D news, cool new kickstarters, funny bits, and more.  Great work!


----------



## pogre

I do read it at least a couple of times a week.


----------



## Ketherian

This news summary is what first brought me to enworld years back. I stay for other reasons, but I still read the summary regularly and I appreciate the work it must involve. While I try to follow the updates and information from my favourite gaming companies -- it's far too easy to miss an update when they're spread across multiple home pages, twitter accounts, facebook and google updates. And some days, I truly appreciate your ability to cut through the bumph (marketing-lingo) to give me information I can actually use/follow up on.


----------



## chWolfgang

I read this page most days. Please keep it going.


----------



## Zogmo

I read this page daily, along with Truth Seeker IV's news on CM.  It's much better getting my gaming and entertainment news from a trusted site and people like you.

You're doing an awesome job at deciding what's important to us and what we need to know to stay current on a day by day basis.

Thank you very, very much!

Zogmo


----------



## JeffB

i visit the news page first everyday. But generally I only pay attention to the D&D, Paizo, and sometimes 3pp news. I rarely check out any the enworld columns (reviews aside), boardgaming news, community news, or all of the inked stuff on the right column  of the page (again, barring one thing- coming soo n products).


----------



## JDragon

I read almost daily, and get a lot of great information from it.


----------



## Fizzygoo

Love the news page.


----------



## Blackbrrd

I do appreciate the news, but I don't really like the format. I would prefer the different news items to have their own "box"  so that the text isn't as wide and it is now and so if I wanted to comment on a specific news item, it would feel a bit more natural. 

... I am guessing that would mean more work for you though, not less though. I am guessing you could get some volunteers* to help you add those news articles though. I know hardware.no did it this way when they were smaller (now they are one of Norway's largest tech sites, much due to the good forums, which is the strength of this site as well).

*One way of doing it is to have people apply for adding articles and if they get an ok, they can create threads in a certain subforum. You could then approve those articles and move them to the correct subforum. 

... It would probably be preferable to have the news in the correct forums instead of a "news" forum. That way I would find the discussion about L&L articles in the dnd forums instead of in the news forum.

Not quite sure how much work this would be programming wise, but at the best it's adding a couple of fields to the database, creating a new layout for the front page and adding an authoring process page.


----------



## Bokesliden

I too read this daily!


----------



## delericho

I skim the news for the bits that interest me. The one thing that makes it less useful for me, though, is that it tends to be updated at just the wrong time of the day for me. Also, I tend to have read the new articles before the news updates to tell me about them!


----------



## gweinel

As most of the ppl here said i read it daily so please keep it!


----------



## Crimson Fist

A daily read for me as well.  In fact I got concerned when you had not posted since last Thursday.  It's part of my routine, daily read.  I don't use any part of the rest of the site much at all.


----------



## Stormrazor2000

Yes I read this daily. Good summary.


----------



## ShadowDenizen

First, THANKS for all you do to keep this site a hub of information for all RPG's.  We may not say it often enough, but your hard work is appreciated.

Gratned, the news page is my default "Landing Spot", but I do try to actively look at it every day, and find all the categories useful in varying degrees.  I enjoy knowing not only what is forthcoming, but the links to the reviews, the bit of social commentary, etc.


----------



## willgwal

I read it and enjoy it! Please keep it going.


----------



## The Mormegil

I read pretty much only the news page. I would hate to see it go. It's cool.


----------



## Dominic

I visit the news page almost daily. I'm not that interested in DnD or Pathfinder. I normally focus on the enworld, other games, and boardgaming sites most.


----------



## Gulla

I read it close to dayly. Never noticed the comment section before, so it took a few seconds to find that


----------



## God

I read the news section almost daily. It's by far the most useful part of the site, IMO (note the lack of an H).


----------



## CAFRedblade

As mentioned in my Twitter reply.. Most definitely.  Love having the Gaming news in one place.


----------



## manhammer

I read it at least weekly if not daily.


----------



## Muzo

I read it daily too.


----------



## iwarrior-poet

I check in a couple times a week. I like the reviews--but am waiting for D+D Next to come out before I make any new purchases. However I will definitely use your reviews when/if I buy in---and would be happy to use any links that your site provides.


----------



## Hangfire

I read this page daily.

Thanks for all the hard work that goes into it.


----------



## Nellisir

I read it daily.  I like it pared down and simple, like now.  THIS is where I get the RPG news.


----------



## wraith428

I look at the news on this page every day.  Scan some stuff but generally a couple items catch my eye like the 13th Age review today.


----------



## gatesphere

I read this daily, checking back multiple times until the day's news has landed - it's a fabulous resource!


----------



## Odysseus

I defiantly look at the news page daily. But only read the things that catch my attention/interest.


----------



## TwoRucksacks

An essential daily read for me.


----------



## feuer_faust

I read this page every other day or so, then wander on to the links within on new tabs.


----------



## Thyrkill

I read it everyday and find it very useful.

Thanks very much!


----------



## elitedragon

I read the news page everyday. Althrough every item is not useful to me everday, I still read it. Don't use facebook or twitter much at all. Would hate to give up the news page, but could live with news 3 times a week instead of daily.


----------



## Mike Eagling

I also read the page most days. I admit to skimming some sections from time time but on balance I find the page useful and informative.


----------



## tcharao

I read it everyday. Actually, my day only starts after I read the news page.


----------



## Traveller

I read it daily (and wait anxiously for updates on days that you take off...) it leads me to things I want and opens the door to new stuff as well.


----------



## Bercilak

I read the news page every day and find myself wondering what I'm missing on the days it doesn't update.


----------



## isdestroyer

I read the news everyday, and I tend to read all of it, even if I don't visit every link you post.  I very much appreciate the effort you put into this as this is the site I trust for all of my rpg news.


----------



## Laruuk

I read this page every day.  I've discovered a ton of great new games and blog sites because of it.  You even point out somethings on other sites I vist that I missed when I visited them that day.

Keep it up and running.  That's my vote!


----------



## Swashbuckler

I read the news 3-5 times per week. I think you have one of the best all-around coverages of the gaming industry all in one location. Thank you for the effort you put into it!


----------



## Phil Nicholls

I read it every time you post to Twitter that it has been updated.  I often skip the Boardgame section, but otherwise read the rest, and usually click on at least one link every time.

Keep up the good work

Phil


----------



## darjr

My landing page isn't generally the news page. But I make a point of going to the news page every day. I do wish that each topic could somehow be spun out into individual threads.


----------



## Southern Oracle

I check the front page daily as well, scrolling through to see what catches my interest.  I then hit the forums.


----------



## Sethvir

Primary thing I visit on En World.  Also look at the right hand column of lists to see if there is anything interesting and follow the link when it looks interesting.


----------



## Daijin

Yes, I do read it.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

I read the news page daily.


----------



## Mark CMG

Keep the news.  It's one of the best parts of EN World. 




Morrus said:


> Forbes has reviewed Lords of Waterdeep. It says "Lords of Waterdeep is one of the most unique and surprising D&D boardgames on the market" but - and this may just be me - is that a non-statement? It's the most 'surprising' of the half dozen boardgames WotC has out at the moment? Still, the rest of the review is fairly glowing.





I've played LoW dozens of time and always find it fun.


----------



## jwood314

I check your site daily for the news.  The best part of the site!


----------



## Drabix

I visit the news page daily.  Sometimes several times a day.  I find it a great summary.


----------



## Alensande

I read the news page most every day and appreciate both the industry news and "cool stuff" that tends to get lost in the shuffle otherwise.  Thanks for the work that goes into it and the personal touches


----------



## Wraith Form

I read every comment on the front page, even if I'm not interested 100% in the content.


----------



## Michael Silverbane

I read the news, if not daily, then a couple of times a week.


----------



## Syntallah

This is my homepage, and has been since Eric was doing it!


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

I read this page every day


----------



## oldben

The news page is the main reason I come to Enworld every day!


----------



## TreChriron

I read the news daily! Very informative.


----------



## Rydac

I read the news page almost daily and consider it a main asset of the site


----------



## Remus Lupin

I read it every day, have since it was Eric's page.


----------



## Timothy Rascher

I read this page every day. In fact before today I never felt the need to post anything, but I don't want to see this page go.


----------



## RangerWickett

I read the front page most every day, though I only see things I'm interested in enough to click-through every few days.

Is there some way to put, even in small text, a 'comment' button near the date entry, or even by each large category? On days with a lot of news it'd make it easier to post a comment.

Encourage people who have press releases to provide art. The front page is a little dry for me when it's all text. 

Is the 2nd edition premium reprint entry spoilered? I had to select it to read it.


----------



## PenguinX

This is one of my home pages and I read it daily


----------



## Filnari

I really appreciate the news page, and I usually read it daily. It's a good summary of the news I want. Thanks for doing it for 12 years!


----------



## Gebrothru

I read this daily, and I do value the concise summaries. The RSS news feed could be an alternative, though.


----------



## Belky

I read this page most days.


----------



## scott2978

I read the EN World news almost every day!


----------



## Mary_Crowell

Yes, I read it the Tabletop Gaming News. It's usually my starting point for diving into ENWorld. Keep up the excellent work, [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]!


----------



## Mon

It's the source of most of my news and the starting point for a lot of my surfing.


----------



## marroon69

every day i read....


----------



## PureGoldx58

I read this page every time I come here. It is the only way I find out about a lot of things.

Your efforts are not wasted.

Thank you for all the effort you put in.


----------



## werecorpse

I read it almost daily, favorite is D&D and Community news


----------



## KentDT

I read it daily as well. Very convenient, thanks


----------



## Psimancer

I read the news page every morning. It is the only rpg site/page I visit habitually. The only reason I go elsewhere these days is because of this page.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

It's the most important page on the site in my mind. I read it daily.


----------



## snotling

I read the front page daily. It is my source of all that is important for me in the land of RPG.  Each section I read.
Thanks for keeping it up!


----------



## usagi2988

I'll put it this way: when there aren't any updates (gods help my cats when this occurs), I punch a kitten in the neck.  

Seriously, I check EN World Daily News Blog before I check Reddit... and that's saying something.  And when there isn't an update in the morning, I check it throughout the day at work just in case there *will* be an update.  And the news/links that are found in the Daily News Blog constitute about 1/3 of the stuff I resend out to friends.  And that's the truth.


----------



## Enforcer

I read the front page!


----------



## Vicente

I read it daily start to end


----------



## Argyle King

It's hit or miss for me.  I appreciate the news page.  That being said, as I drift further from the d20 family, the news tends to become less relevant to me.  I understand that Enworld is primarily geared toward D&D and Pathfinder, but seeing a little more from outside the Red Box would be nice.


----------



## Lord_Blacksteel

Yes, I check it regularly - keep up the good work!


----------



## Stilvan

I read this page daily.  Honestly it's the only reason I come here.  Just being straight with you.  Once in a blue moon I'll check the forums.


----------



## TerraDave

yes, read it.

For many years now.

(note, actually figuring out how to post this comment took some work)


----------



## messy

i read it as much as i can (which is almost daily).


----------



## Ti-bob

Often, I just read the News page beacause I don't have the time to read more :-/


----------



## Guilberwood

I also read the news page every day. It's very useful. Keep it


----------



## cordinc

I read this page every day it is posted. I just do a quick check of whether there is something around that I'm interested in. So I like its brevity and wide range. I don't follow any other gaming news on twitter (other than your feed), facebook or others. I think its a great service and thankyou for providing it!


----------



## Ojin

I've been lurking since the days of Eric Noah's Unofficial 3rd Edition News, and the it's the news page (amongst other things) that keeps me coming back; there's just so much information in one handy spot.


----------



## Dragonblade

I read this page daily. I don't post on the forums as much as I used to, but I still come here for the news. Without the news page, my visits to EN World would be more like once a week instead of every day.


----------



## Elodan

The news page is my landing page for a reason.  I read it every time I come to EN World (3 - 7 times a week).  I even go back to read what I missed in between site visits.

I mainly read D&D, Pathfinder and Other RPG sections.

Some suggestions:
 * Put the name of the board game at the beginning of the new bulletin; much easier to skim and find games I'm interested in (like the other sections).
  * Maybe try green instead of orange so quotes show up better with the Reborn skin.


----------



## Stork1

ENWorld news page is my main source of RPG info and I read it everyday there is new info on it.


----------



## Zaukrie

I read it every day. Love the synopsis of what is going on.


----------



## Mortaz

Read it everyday. It's why I come to EN World


----------



## Penthau

I read it all daily in my rss feed.


----------



## Alarian

I read it almost daily as well. I'm more interested in non-DnD news but I skim it all.  I don't ever go to the Facebook page and only occasionally check twitter.


----------



## Guillaume

I have been a reader of EN World since the time of Eric Noah's D&D page. While I used the forum for a long time, I have found over the years conversations tend to repeat themselves. The forums do not grab my attention these days. The news page is another matter. I tend to read it daily. It is almost my only stop nowadays on ENWorld. I would probably not frequent the site but for the news page these days.


----------



## JRRNeiklot

I come here.  I have no use for Facebook or Twitter or any similar site.


----------



## DrSpunj

I read this news summary near daily. I most appreciate the D&D/WotC updates and the Board game sections but have found most all the other categories interesting and/or useful at different times. Thanks for all your ongoing efforts!


----------



## GlassEye

I read the news page almost daily paying particular attention to Pathfinder News, RPG News, and Community News.  I skim the rest and pretty much ignore Boardgaming News.


----------



## Votan

Definitely read the news


----------



## techno

This page is the main place I go to everyday for RPG-related news. Aggregating this information in one place is one of the biggest value-adds of this site IMHO.


----------



## Zot

I read it daily.


----------



## Matthew X Munoz

I ONLY read this page. Please leave it be, its fine just the way it is


----------



## Mark Oliva

It's only the most important part of EN World for me.  That includes everything but Boardgaming News.


----------



## thepriz

I read this everyday to get my RPG news fix. After checking my email, I read this news column.


----------



## MortalPlague

I read it.  I've found some really interesting things I wouldn't otherwise have noticed, especially kickstarters and RPGs other than D&D.


----------



## Yasumoto

Follow you on twitter, and read your pathfinder-related news here daily


----------



## Eccles

I have only 'discovered' the news page post-hack. For some reason it didn't appeal to me before.

Most informative, and the research is appreciated.

Would probably be hard to call ENWorld a 'news' site without it...


----------



## Simon Collins

Hi Morrus
Your news page is my go-to page every evening, first on my agenda after I've checked my mail. I don't read the papers, or watch the news on TV, or listen to the radio but I rely on ENWorld to tell me the real news!! Please keep it going - it's very much appreciated by me.


----------



## Danzauker

I read it daily. It's my landing page because i actually READ it.  I like to get a concise recap of my areas of intersts (new playtest package? Interesting review? New L&L) with a link I can immediately click.


----------



## Kirnon_Bhale

Its probably the only page I frequent right now. Invaluable. All parts although D&D and boardgames the most.


----------



## crazy_cat

detomo said:


> I read this most days, the DnD news, RPG general, Pathfinder and sometimes the other stuff too



+1. If I don't read it then I probably haven't logged in to ENWorld that day.


----------



## Will Doyle

Please keep it up - it's invaluable!


----------



## Craptastic

I visit this news page daily. Faceboom and twitter are non-entities for me when it comes to staying informed on RPG related topics. The wealth of info I find here is amazing and extremely useful to me (Focus: DM related topics, D&D 3.5 news, board games). Keep up the amazing work and I will promise you I will keep coming back!


----------



## DayTripper

I always read the news page, not so much for the D&D but more for the other interesting stuff that other games companies are doing, kickstarter projects, etc.


----------



## bruceparis

I read this news page every day! Please keep up the wonderful work! I'm not a fan of Facebook or Twitter. I'm 50 years old, and cranky. ;-)


----------



## tylermalan

I get the vast majority of my gaming news directly from this news page and website, and I rarely, if ever, get it anywhere else.  I also read it every single day.  The only thing that I would change about it is splitting the card games off from the boardgaming news section, as not only do I not consider CCGs to be boardgames, but I also don't play any of them whereas I DO play boardgames.  If there was a CCG section I could just skip it entirely and read the boardgame section.


----------



## EtanMoonstar

One of my daily must-reads--as others have mentioned, this site has built up a lot of trust. I've really appreciated the recent addition of boardgaming news, btw (that, D&D news, and general rpg news are what I tend to read).


----------



## archastrel

Yes, please continue, this site is on my daily reading list.


----------



## Silver Griffin

I check the page every day.  It gives me a feel for what I want to look into more.


----------



## freyar

I read through it pretty much every day, like the other commenters.


----------



## Rhianni32

I'm one of the silent members. Don't really comment in forums and just read over the site. I really like the front news page and get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## NorthernPlague

I returned to D&D this past year after 25 years away and this news feed has been very helpful for me to follow the genre/market. Thank you.


----------



## PeelSeel2

One of the main attractions for me.  The forums are secondary.


----------



## rokeca

I come to this page every day for the news.Thanks to your efforts, I am exposed to new games and reviews and information that I wouldn't have discovered otherwise. Your work upgrading the news page is fantastic - the quality of news aggregation is the best I can recall (and I've been visiting this site for probably a decade). Visiting the page is something I look forward to each morning!


----------



## jacktannery

I read the D&D. Paizo and EN world sections of the news about once a week. I find it useful and would be sad to see it gone.


----------



## Shieldhaven

The news page is by far and away the most important part of the site for me, and I at least skim all sections.

Keep up the great work!
Haven


----------



## Gilladian

As many have said, I'm not a big facebook or twitter user; this is where I get my daily dose of gamer news. I don't read every bit of it every day, but I do skim it and follow up on articles that intrigue me.


----------



## Scotley

I do read the news most days. I'd read more often if I had more time. I don't go anywhere else for my gaming news. I hit Pazio's or Wizard's sites perhaps once for every 10 times I come to the main page here. I spend most of my time here on pbp gaming, but I do follow the news. My main interest is Pathfinder or D&D. I didn't fight in the edition wars and love all things D&D. I am also interested in 3rd party stuff, but not so much other games. Again mostly because of time constraints. I'm not on Facebook specifically because of the time factor. I usually only hit the twitter feed when I discover ENWorld is down. I like the columns, coming soon links and the Pretty Darn Fun stuff as well. I really like the recent activity widget for letting me see what people are talking about quickly. That damn time thing again. Keep up the good work. My one request beyond the news page is to get the dice roller back for play by posters!


----------



## Ramaster

It would be a pity to lose the news page, I check it out at least twice a day, and really miss it every time it's skipped. It helps me get a bunch of information without having to follow 20+ people/companies on facebook, tweeter, etc. I appreciate the effort that is put into it.


----------



## stevelabny

Get my RPG (and occasionally other geek news) from ENWorld, my board game news from BoardGameGeek (not that I'm against the coverage here, but its not as complete),  get comic book news from comic book sites, get Game of Thrones news from winteriscoming.  It keeps me from having to go to a "geek-catchall" page like IGN or something, where they will pick and choose which mainstream projects deserve mention. 

Big sites have big cracks that little products and projects fall through.


----------



## MadAxe

Like many others I read the news page almost every day, sometimes checking it two or three times. I almost always find at least one article of interest to click through to, and even the summaries are often informative enough for me. Keep it up!


----------



## SkidAce

I scan it daily and dig deeper into the interesting articles before heading to the forums.


----------



## scruffygrognard

At this point the news page is the only page I use on ENWorld, since I've lost most of my interest in D&D... but still like keeping up with what's new.


----------



## GhostShip Blue

I confess - it's the landing page. I occasionally scan it before I move on to the Forums. Now, when something catches my eye, I do read it, but most often I click by. I suck, I know.


----------



## Smoss

The front page is often the ONLY page I use. Sometimes I check the forums, but since I care more about general RPG stuff going on, the news is what is important. Having left D&D and other commercial systems behind for my own system makes me an odd reader I guess.  

I do quite enjoy news of new systems and other things. You never know when there is a good idea to "requisition".  
Smoss


----------



## meien

i read the news page almost every day.  it's a nice roundup of what's going on in the gaming world.


----------



## Sir Robilar

I read it daily and couldn't think of another place to quickly get all the relevant news on one page. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## bergec

Redbadge said:


> I read it daily. It is a good compilation of all the goings on.



Ditto!


----------



## malcolm_n

I always read the news page, but there's no way to comment unless you click on the specific article. Not that that's a bad thing, but it could explain why you rarely see replies to such.


----------



## Burrahobbit

I visit the news page daily. I rarely have time to browse the forums, but I really appreciate this summary.


----------



## Atlatl Jones

I read this page almost every day.  I don't always read all sections of it, but it is valuable to me.


----------



## osprey126

I read the news page everyday and it is often the only page I visit.  I usually will go to the forums only  in response to an article or if there is a day without news.  I also want to commend you on the columnists you have added.  I particularly like the PDF column


----------



## dekrass

I read the news here most days, and when I miss some I go back and catch up.
I consider this to be the go to spot for all my RPG info.
I don't have time to find all of this stuff separately.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## xen0mega

I visit the news page a few times a week and get most of my gaming related news from here.


----------



## Dax Doomslayer

I find the New page invaluable as it is a 'one stop shopping' place for me with what is going on in the RPG world.


----------



## Wodental

I read all sections nearly daily. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Abbasax

I read the news page every couple of days or so.


----------



## Lidgar

Morrus - I read your news site every day - as I have for over a decade now (since the early tracking of 3e). It is the best out there, and appreciate all of the effort that goes into it. Thanks!


----------



## Lancelot

Yes, I always read the news page - every day.

I'm not interested in things like blog reports (because you're either following a blog, or you're not), but I very much appreciate information on upcoming products, 3rd party releases, kickstarters, etc.


----------



## timbannock

I read the page!  It's my primary source of news for D&D-related gaming.


----------



## jmctitan

I read the news every day. Please don't stop.  Thanks.


----------



## Super Pony

As the least interesting man in the world, I don't always read the News...but when I do, I read the EnWorld front page...stay informed my friends.


----------



## john112364

Absolutely. I like all the little tidbits. I read the ENWorld news, the DnD news and skim through the rest. If something catches my eye I read and sometimes hit the link. I also tend to skim through the column on the right the same way. It's a keeper Morrus.


----------



## Calbik

Just posting to say I also enjoy the news blurb. Most days it's the only thing I read on EN World.


----------



## JoshDemers

Throwing in my two cents: I read it about every other day or so and I definitely enjoy it.


----------



## derbacher

Another vote to keep the News page. It is my go-to spot to keep up with what's new and interesting in the RPG world.

D


----------



## timtao

I read the news page a couple times a week, usually the the EN world, RPG and Community sections.


----------



## Alzrius

ThomasBJJ said:


> I also read daily. don't have time to hunt down all the different sites I might want to check.




Yeah, this goes for me too. I check the site every day for news about what's going on in the gaming community.


----------



## Lanefan

Another reader here...


----------



## reidonly

The news page gives me a reason to visit EN World daily, the first site I visit for RPG news.


----------



## greymist

I have been reading EN World since Eric started the site. There were times when I would read through all of the forums daily! Now all I have to do is read through the News page and read a few of the linked stories. Please keep it up, if at all possible.


----------



## jbear

I read this page and pbp. That is about it these days. If I see something interesting on this page I follow the link and read up.

Thank you for doing this. It is appreciated.  I hope you don't decide to discontinue it.


----------



## Connorsrpg

This is THE RP News I read and greatly appreciate what you do. But I also understand if you wish to put your time elsewhere.


----------



## sheadunne

Keep it. Good stuff.

I'd actually like it to contain more content, but alas, there probably isn't more content


----------



## Highland Raider

Yes, the news page is often the only page I check when I come here (which is typically two or three times a week), and I read each section to get an overview of what's going on in the gaming world. If I find something that catches my eye, I'll use the nugget I find here to track down more info elsewhere, but here's the starting line for me.


----------



## Nikosandros

Another vote for keeping the news. There was a period in which I just jumped to the forums, but  now I'm back to reading the news every time I come to EN Worlds (normally every day).


----------



## jasynjonz

I READ THIS NEWS!!!!!!!!! Let it out. Phew.


----------



## Toriel

That news page is the main thing I look at on EnWorld. It is a page I check almost daily (and if I skip it for a few days, I will scroll back to read it all). I read all of the  various sections as you never know what hidden gem could be applied to various games.

Thanks for the hard work you put into it every day. Like others have said, my time is limited and tracking down each piece individually would be an issue for me.


----------



## jaycrockett

The news page is why I come to EN World.  I look at forums occasionally, but it's much more about the front page.  I doubt I'd come here if it were gone.


----------



## poilbrun

For sure I read the front page!


----------



## Kabluey

I read it almost every day and it is one of my favorite parts of the site.


----------



## Razz0putin

I do not read it daily but I haven't been playing a lot lately (I had twin girls this puts a crimp in my gaming, it doesn't stop it just makes it trickier).  However even at that I come back about once a week and I can count on it to keep me informed of gaming and the industry.  Of particular use to me is your pathfinder section and anything to do with Mutants and Masterminds.  I thank you for all the efforts


----------



## Radiating Gnome

I scan the front page at least once a day -- there's often more than one news item I would have missed otherwise. 

-rg


----------



## Roland55

Yes, even grey/white-haired old fellows like myself read and enjoy the news page.


----------



## Vhex

I read it every few days, going back to check the ones I missed.  It's really the only place I look for gaming news.  I mostly pay attention to D&D, 13th Age, and general DMing items, but will occasionally read other columns.


----------



## jekessler

I also read the news page first, once or twice a week.  I will scroll down to catch the days I've missed, but it it's longer than a week, I don't go all the way back.  Then I move on to the forums, and any of the links I may have clicked from the news page to read further.


----------



## nemhgih

I don't read it as often as i used to, but the news page is a must.
Continue the good work.


----------



## Krellic

Most important page on the site, this is my home page.


----------



## mxyzplk

I read it, it's most of the reason I come to the site.


----------



## Toyon

i m a week or so behind, so i just saw this one. like many others, the primary reason i come to enworld is to read the news feed. social media is fine, ut i like having a place i can go to where gaming news and updates are easy to access. this is why i gave to the kickstarter, and so i would be especially bummed if it were t go away (ok, really i gave to the kickstarter for many reasons, but it did add to the dramatic flair of my post to put it that way.)


----------



## adamc

I often read RPG gaming news here.


----------



## Zagyg

I read this page every day that I am able. I don't generally read the D&D or Paizo news since the group I'm in is playing 3.5E but I usually find something interesting in the enworld columns or the community news. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## pseudodragon

*Front Page Feedback*

I read the front page most days, almost daily. I tend to scan all the bulleted items. Certain ones I always read more closely (Pathfinder, D&D, Dungeon Bastard). Others might catch my interest from time to time. You do a great job and I hope you continue to do so.

As for other parts of the site, I don't get to them as much. Frankly, I haven't had a lot of time to game for quite a while so I'm more of a lurker these days than an active participant. Hopefully, that will change in the next few months. 

Cheers!


----------



## Deadshot

*Need the News*

I read the news at least once a week and will scroll through the posts I have missed.  As has already been said, it is great to have all the news in one spot.  I know I would miss things if I had to go search all over the place to find gaming news.  I have found several gems on the site because they got a snippet in the news section.  Please keep it.


----------



## cougent

I skim it every time I visit ENW, not everything fits my interest groups, but I don't expect it to do so.  In this time of massive news dumps I find the brief and concise reports very refreshing.  I would like to see it continued, even if it is further reduced, please keep doing as much as possible.


----------



## Wycen

I read the things that catch my eye.


----------



## DarkDM

I visit daily (mostly not logged in),  and really love the news items. Thanks for all the hard work that goes into keeping me up to date


----------



## DM Howard

I, too, appreciate the news updates, they give me a very good at-a-glance look at what is going on in RPGs daily.


----------

